# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  فك شفرة سامسونك G3815 على بوكس spt بنجاح

## jazouli89

فك شفرة سامسونك G3815 على بوكس spt بنجاح
=============================   شرح طريقة فك الشفرة بالفيديو 
[YOUTUBE]beMeM0Xdb-E&amp;feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد االصمد

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

بارك الله فيك  
شرح واضح الف شكر

----------


## bouirida77

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## dahab

شكرا ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## mahdaiabed

بارك الله فيك على هاذا الفديو

----------


## حسنكي

جزاكم الله خير

----------

